# The Iceberg Stock Photo That Has Earned Over $900K



## Buckster (Sep 24, 2015)

*Link: The Iceberg Stock Photo That Has Earned Over $900K*

*Ralph A. Clevenger - Brooks Institute*


----------



## Braineack (Sep 24, 2015)

good. it's a great photo.


----------



## KmH (Sep 24, 2015)

Or. According to the story - photo*s*.


----------



## Buckster (Sep 24, 2015)

KmH said:


> Or. According to the story - photo*s*.


Yeah, I found that aspect of the story particularly interesting.


----------



## timor (Sep 24, 2015)

Way to go guys. But honestly, what is more exciting, picture ? Or 900K ? I know, both, but which one more ?


----------



## jake337 (Sep 24, 2015)

Buckster said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Or. According to the story - photo*s*.
> ...



What I found funny is how massive a 16mb file was in 1997.


----------



## snerd (Sep 24, 2015)

jake337 said:


> What I found funny is how massive a 16mb file was in 1997.


In 1995, my entire hard drive was only 420mb!


----------



## timor (Sep 25, 2015)

snerd said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > What I found funny is how massive a 16mb file was in 1997.
> ...


And maybe 1 meg of memory. (If you had the money. 1 mb of ram was about $100 in 95 - 96.)


----------



## Braineack (Sep 25, 2015)

timor said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > jake337 said:
> ...


Reading this reminded me I wanted to add more to my system finally.  16GB for $75...


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 25, 2015)

its a beautiful photo. I had no idea it was a composite but that makes sense now that Ive actually thought about the photo.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 25, 2015)

Huh... I always thought that was an NG image.  Neat.


----------

